# 1032 Year made



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a 1032D that I got last summer and fixed it up from neglect. The plate reads, M01032d163331 I would be grateful for any help on this.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

1997


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Take good care of it, it's an Ariens Built Machine and a damn fine one.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

It's in pretty good shape mechanically now, I rebuilt the carb added a 120v starter replaced a few small bits here and there. Next year I plan to tear it down and repaint and replace what I think is needed. Yesterday I welded one of the shoes that had worn through. Once I log on with my phone I will post a pic or two.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

A bit of an update, I didn't get to work on this at all this summer. I fueled it up today and 6 pulls it was running. I let it warm up abit and run it to clear 2 driveways and the landing where I get wood delivered. This thing never ceases to impress me.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Bud Stambaugh said:


> A bit of an update...


Thanks, glad to hear it and good to see you again.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

I got a nick somewhere in the chute cable that keeps freezing up. JD's part # - AM125293 Does any body know what Ariens part will fit this blower? Mother Deere wants $92 for this cable, which in my opinion is just insane


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Take the cable off and blow it out with compressed air. Bring it inside and let it hang straight down to fully dry. Then spray fluid film or the like down the cable and let it hang there a little bit longer. If you can find where the water is getting in you can wrap it with a high quality tape. It could very well be coming in from one end. The fluid film will help prevent freezing. I've never had a cable freeze since.


----------

